# Guess This Means I'm a Yanky



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm 51 years old just had grits for the first time :-& WTF I don't get it. First I tried the plain then with cheese YUCK!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

51 and a first?????? Yes sir, I'd say you qualify, well that and the Wi address, ha ha. Try butter and a little sugar.

DFrost


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

What the heck are grits? Some kinda cornmeal or something?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

That would be "yankee" 

Did you put some salt in them? 

Now I have never tried sugar in my grits, but what is not to like about cheese grits? Crumble in some bacon, add some scallions, yummy. Then there is shrimp and grits.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

You spelled it correctly...just didn't eat'm right. Cooked by a northern person with southern interests. Ya'll learn better next time. Butter and syrup...fried!!!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Try butter and a little sugar.
> DFrost


Thats the only way to eat grits. Boy ya'll are making me hungry!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I'm 51 years old just had grits for the first time :-& WTF I don't get it. First I tried the plain then with cheese YUCK!



Naw it just means you're sane. Grits taste like shit. I'd rather eat tripe or naw the grizzle off a bone.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Would grits be similar to pot barley ?? 

Try chicken hearts and gizzards sauteed in cream with mushrooms and onions, poured over baked sweet potatoes with maple syrup, that's really good.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> Naw it just means you're sane. Grits taste like shit. I'd rather eat tripe or naw the grizzle off a bone.


Personally, not a big fan of grits. I do admit you are one up on me though, I've never eaten shit, so I can't make a comparison. Tripe isn't bad, fixed properly. Deep fried is best for me, although menudo is excellant as well.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Grits are the heart of the corn. Kind of like cream of wheat. Not familiar with pot barley.

DFrost


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Personally, not a big fan of grits. I do admit you are one up on me though, I've never eaten shit, so I can't make a comparison. Tripe isn't bad, fixed properly. Deep fried is best for me, although menudo is excellant as well.
> 
> DFrost



so you've never had to spay down some runny stool and had it splash up at you? :-\"


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> so you've never had to spay down some runny stool and had it splash up at you? :-\"


No sir, can't say that's ever happened to me. Sprayed my share of kennels though. Of course I don't that anymore. It's good to be the boss.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Would grits be similar to pot barley ??
> 
> Try chicken hearts and gizzards sauteed in cream with mushrooms and onions, poured over baked sweet potatoes with maple syrup, that's really good.


I do like teh fried gizzards and Franks Hot Sauce. I'm stuck working out in ND just north of Bismark in a small town. The bar serves great food one of the appetizers offered are fried gizzards. Hell ya you got me thinking I'm going to give a call over there and order some before I go tracking Mmmmm.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

David Frost said:


> No sir, can't say that's ever happened to me. Sprayed my share of kennels though. Of course I don't that anymore. It's good to be the boss.
> 
> DFrost


Good man!!  in my pre med days, I had a lab job and part of that job was care for the dogs that we did surgery on. Two rows of crates stacked on top of each other it was damn near impossible not to get shit on you. I wore a big plastic apron and a mask most of the time.I don't think I actually dog shit in my mouth but I would be lying if I said I didn't get a face full of it at times.


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Well Heck Mike then use the grits for track bait! Jett will like them. NoDakers don't know how to prepare them!!!
My dad was raised in Georgia. We ate them fried--- had them smuched in a brownie pan over night, cut into squares, dipped in egg like french toast then served with butter and syrup. Yum! Only had them on special family breakfasts.
Hope to see you at training soon!


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Born and raised in Brooklyn, married to a southern Girl I can tell you that I love GRITS
Girls
Raised
In 
The 
South


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm a yankee born and bred, but i love grits--esp w/cheese, but just w/salt, pepper and butter's just fine for me. or red-eye gravy, or just about anything, really.

sarah, we make fried cornmeal mush instead of fried grits, fry up some sausage or bacon, mix it in bf refrigerating overnight, then just fry it (i'll have to try dipping it in egg next time). +butter & syrup= YUMMY. we used to take it when we went camping all the time.

i need to go find some supper now guys...


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Terry Devine said:


> Born and raised in Brooklyn, married to a southern Girl I can tell you that I love GRITS
> Girls
> Raised
> In
> ...



So when somebody tells me to kiss their grits, they are really telling me to kiss one of their daughters?

Being a bonifide ladies man, I could deal with that as long as she doesn't taste like grits. =;


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

the people on this thread need to get a life


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

virginia reed said:


> the people on this thread need to get a life



you want to join me? Together we can rule the galaxy.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

you're silly


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Butter and brown sugar on the grits! 
OR, instead of brown sugar a touch of black molasis or sorgum if you can find it. Just a touch!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

sorgum! it's been a year or 2 since i've seen sorgum in the store (haven't looked, TBH) or even thought about buying it--but that's a good idea. i know a few ppl around here that plant it tho


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I grew up in a mugwump state, MD, with a first generation immigrantfather and a mother who was a GRITS and family from GA since around 1760; 

I put my sugar and fruit in cream of wheat and my butter and cheese in my grits. Maybe that is part of what is wrong with me.

Breakfast North and South? Trying to figure it out - we did it all.

Sausage gravy in the south?
Livermush in the south? [eeeeew, sorry]
Scrapple in the north? [what IS that - eeeew?]
SOS in the north? [ LOVE that stuff]
Sausage in the south [all the family raised a hog or 2]
Bacon everywhere
Finnan Haddie - but that is hard to get anymore any good - north 
Oatmeal - North - Remember "Maypo?"
Biscuits - south, Toast - north
Pancakes and Waffles and eggs - everywhere?



Brains and eggs - well, what is that - my dad liked that but that was a british thing but if it was squirrel brains well that was more of a southern thing,sucked right out of the head.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

My Mom adores grits but I'll take hashed brown potatoes or home fries over them any time. Bleech. Never cared for Cream of Wheat either. It's the texture I don't care for. The fried corn mush (simular to polenta) is O.K. but not high my list of favs. Just gimme BACON!!!!


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

Mmm, sorghum on biscuits. That's the ticket.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> So when somebody tells me to kiss their grits, they are really telling me to kiss one of their daughters?
> 
> Being a bonifide ladies man, I could deal with that as long as she doesn't taste like grits. =;


 
YANKEE - someone who comes down south for about and week and then goes back.

DURN YANKEE - someone who comes down south and stays.

GOSH DURN YANKEE (clean version) someone who comes down, stays, and marries a SOUTHERN girl !!!!!

Terry


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm Pacific Northwest born and raised. I love GOOD grits. With maple syrup or brown sugar. I would like to try them fried if somebody would post a family favoite recipe?

Fixed sausage gravy for our club trial's Saturday morning breakfast. It was darn right tasty! My best batch yet.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I guess it's how you were raised. I have never heard of putting sugar in grits until today, guess I may try it. Same thing with cornbread [but I do know people do that and I don't like sweet cornbread ]. Now iced tea, that is a different story altogether. 

I have seen sorghum growing in fields a lot....but I don't think I have ever had sorghum syrup.....lots of raw honey and molasses though.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Same thing with cornbread [but I do know people do that and I don't like sweet cornbread ]. Now iced tea, that is a different story altogether.
> 
> I have seen sorghum growing in fields a lot....but I don't think I have ever had sorghum syrup.....lots of raw honey and molasses though.


We grow lots of sorghum here. They process it at harvest time (fall). It gives off a great smell when they are cooking it. The process is similar to making maple syrup. I like sweet corn bread, but cracklin' cornbread is my favorite.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

nancy, scrapple is just another way to say fried cornmeal mush, but as i understand it, scrapple HAS to have pork sausage in it, while w/mush, you can add (or not) just about whatever trips your trigger. my dear deceased husb loved brains+eggs, but i only ever made it for him once--after that, i told him to go ask his Mom if he wanted them. there ARE limits. 

becky, i cannot STAND either cream of wheat or oatmeal (unless it's in cookies, lol), but i like grits. go figure, right? 

cracklin' cornbread sounds WAY good david--but i need a recipe. so, so far you need that one, and one for fried grits, and you need to post them here. now i have to go find food AGAIN!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I just seem to recall scrapple as particularly nasty - and my father really liked it -- I think it has all kinds of pork scraps in it, including organ meats, not pork sausage. I have never had it in the South.

I am from that part of the country, the ONLY place in the entire country you can get a decent crabcake!

Bawl - mur. Or as the educated ones say, Bawl-tee-more - city, that is.

Nobody will claim Maryland though - I guess Mid Atlantic states are neither north or south.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good cornbread is better then cake! By itself (and a glass of milk) or spread with honey and/or butter! 

Speaking of regional food. St. Louis is noted for pork steaks and also for deep fried ravioli.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh, bob, who cares about pork steaks when you can come to Nebraska and get the best beef steaks in the WORLD!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> oh, bob, who cares about pork steaks when you can come to Nebraska and get the best beef steaks in the WORLD!!!


 
Kansas City! :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

IMO, those kansas feeders tend to try to pass Corriente beef (ropin' calves) off as "beef", while here in Nebraska, you're talkin' certified Angus Beef (if one wants to believe the hype, anyway. i have my own opinions as to what makes the best steaks...). 

KC--i mean, REALLY. ppl will believe ANYthing.....lol  KC's famous for their BBQ, right? and BBQ's usually pork, right? so forget the steak in KC, and go for the BBQ. you'll be happy


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Yer jest way to mean! 
I give!!! :lol: :lol: 

ps
"The Smoke House" here in the St. Louis area won a couple of yrs straight in the World BBQ Competition down in Texas. :razz: :wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Like Brant or roadkill, scrapple should be slowly cooked on a pine board. Then throw away the "meat" and eat the board! Organ meat and pieces don't mix...


----------

